# Clinical laboratory sciences? Is it right choice?



## Bu cKy (Nov 9, 2016)

I have done my pre-medical and secured aggregate of 76% and now i am confused.i know that treating patients is not my thing.i want to be in a field that has minimal patient contact. Which bring me to clinical laboratory sciences. I have submitted application in dow university of health and sciences for bs clinical laboratory sciences but i am not certain about the future of this profession.As i belong to the family which is not stable financially thus i have to choose wisely.Please guide me. Am i doing wrong? What are the future prospects of this field in pakistan.Is this field have descent salary given that i have to support my family! Any suggestions will be appreciated please help me out.


----------

